# My two new darlings



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

Just added two little dears to my rat pack.





































introductions to my older lady rat seem to be going smoothly. a few squabbles and squeaks, but no injuries or serious fights. 

the darker little one got into a small fight with my older rat, flipped her on her back, and stood on top of her. Anyone know if that means shes the dominant one? that would be so weird...shes half the size of the oldest girl lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Something mysterious about this post...

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6712.html

Have you stolen Bren's rats....


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

cute!.... and they are them sewless hammocks arnt they?


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

Very darling. But there is some serious deja vu going on here - that last picture of yours is identical to one of Bren's... so confused.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

They'ra ALL identical to Bren's photos... Maybe Volkl took the photos because Katt and Sparklez look like his/her rats?


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow you all know bren? she had serious allergies to the ratties so I adopted them from her. just picked them up yesterday, so those were the only photos i had around of them until i get more uploaded from my camera.


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

That makes sense! It's just, these pictures were added on another post, and we'd obviously all seen them, lol.


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

lol apparently so. what a coincidence.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats what I was just thinking! Here I thought you just stole the pcs and posted them as your own!  opps! So sorry to hear about Bren's allergys, that totally sucks! But I must say your girls are absolutely darling!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aww, those are the cutest little faces ever, i love their colouring, your food dish is really cute too : )


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep those were my beautiful baby girls  I wanna cry every time I look at their pics, but I know they are in a loving and very rattie spoiling home, they even have their own room...now that spoiled...rofl

and yes those are non sew hammocks in my photos  they are so easy to make.


----------

